# Nouvel iPad ou Macbook Air 11"



## beng1212 (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un macbook air 11" . Le nouvel iPad est sorti et je suis allé le tester à l'Apple Store et je suis assez séduit par le produit. 
J'aurais aimé un peu d'aide car j'hésite à revendre mon macbook air 11" pour m'acheter un iPad 64GB. Je suis étudiant (mobile) et je surfe sur internet, je stocke quelques documents. Je regarde des films, je télécharge des films. J'écoute beaucoup de musique (j'ai iTunes match). J'aime la photographie (iPhoto) et faire quelques montages sur iMovie. 

Je me demande si un iPad remplirait mieux les différentes tâches que j'effectue sur mon Mac ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Cédric74 (25 Mars 2012)

Pour moi non, l'Ipad est un bon complément à un ordinateur, peut le remplacer dans certains cas (surf, mail...) mais ne fait pas tout. Je passe quand même régulièrement par mon Imac.


----------



## angelmec (25 Mars 2012)

beng1212 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai actuellement un macbook air 11" . Le nouvel iPad est sorti et je suis allé le tester à l'Apple Store et je suis assez séduit par le produit.
> J'aurais aimé un peu d'aide car j'hésite à revendre mon macbook air 11" pour m'acheter un iPad 64GB. Je suis étudiant (mobile) et je surfe sur internet, je stocke quelques documents. Je regarde des films, je télécharge des films. J'écoute beaucoup de musique (j'ai iTunes match). J'aime la photographie (iPhoto) et faire quelques montages sur iMovie.
> ...




l'ipad a été inventé pour les étudiants, universitaires je veux dire
je l'utilise tous les jours


----------



## beng1212 (25 Mars 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Pour ceux qui ont les deux (iPad + Mac) vous utiliser encore votre mac ?


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2012)

J'utilise mon Mac pour mon travail professionnel : Mise en page avec inDesign et retouche photo avec Photoshop.

Pour le reste, je ne passe quasiment que par mon iPad.


----------



## angelmec (25 Mars 2012)

beng1212 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont les deux (iPad + Mac) vous utiliser encore votre mac ?




oui tous les jours, et pour les trucs un peu plus compliqués de la fac (dossier de 10 pages à rendre etc) car sur l'ipad c'est plus chiant à faire


----------



## Nyrvan (25 Mars 2012)

beng1212 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont les deux (iPad + Mac) vous utiliser encore votre mac ?



Honnêtement je vois pas comment on peut espérer faire un rapport de qualité sur un iPad. Autant, j'utilise beaucoup mon iPad pendant des déplacements, autant je vois mal comment tu vas t'en sortir lorsque tu dois rendre un document complet (texte, graphique, illustration, etc...), genre un master ou une thèse avec un iPad.

Tu dis vouloir utiliser ton iPad pour faire de la vidéo. J'veux bien croire qu'il soit pas mauvais avec iMovie, mais je le vois mal remplacer un ordinateur surtout lorsqu'il s'agit de finaliser la video, de l'encoder ou encore de faire des montages de qualité.


----------



## vincefr (26 Mars 2012)

Pour ma part je suis étudiant, j'ai un Mac et pas encore d'iPad. Je pense faire l'acquisition d'un ipad sous peu mais en gardant mon Mac. Même si tu passes 90% du temps sur un iPad tu vas t'en mordre les doigts les 10% restant. Après si tu peux avoir accès à un ordi assez facilement autre qu'à la fac ou BU ça pourrait peut-être passer mais bon...


----------



## beng1212 (26 Mars 2012)

Merci de vos réponses . Oui je pense que je vais garder mon MacBook air . Je sens que je vais regretter après. Surtout quand perso j'ai le 1,4 GHz et je le trouve très rapide.


----------



## vincefr (27 Mars 2012)

Oui je pense que c'est plus sage, en plus y'a pas de port USB sur l'iPad donc pour donner un document à quelqu'un ou une musique ou un film ça devient plus compliqué ! Pour peu que t'aies un iPod à synchroniser...


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Mars 2012)

J'ai la chance d'avoir les deux, si je devais me séparer d'un, je me séparerais de l'Ipad car dans mes usages il remplit 100% du job, prise de notes, rédaction de textes, présentations PP,..... puis ensuite des films en déplacement, de la musique......


----------



## Cédric74 (30 Mars 2012)

Et en parcourant le forum avec les nouveaux qui découvrent l'ipad, ça donne pas mal de questions sur l'utilisation d'un Ipad, notamment pour des trucs évidents sur un ordi : organiser ses fichiers, lire des mkv, utiliser firefox, etc.


----------



## AZTT (31 Mars 2012)

Personnellement j'utilise avec bonheur un iPad 3 la plupart du temps glissé dans un étui KENSINGTON 2 avec vrai clavier...
Du pur bonheur...


----------



## lemarseillais23 (5 Avril 2012)

Je possède les 2, et bien... l'ipad est bien, j'y trouve petit à petit une utilité... mais j'ai passé une semaine sans mon mba... je me suis senti limité dans mes possibilités; du coup, si j'avais à choisir entre les 2, je garderai mon mba 11p, en fait, un mba avec l'autonomie de l'ipad, ça serait le top!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2012)

AZTT a dit:


> Personnellement j'utilise avec bonheur un iPad 3 la plupart du temps glissé dans un étui KENSINGTON 2 avec vrai clavier...
> Du pur bonheur...




Si tu as un IPad 3, ton recul (temps d'utilisation) est relativement court.

De mon coté, le mac me sert à toutes les taches lourdes (retouche photo / montage vidéo), l'ipad pour tous ce qui est consultation, présentation à mes clients... Chacun a trouvé sa place dans mon workflow...


----------



## Voix interieur (9 Juillet 2012)

-Ipad = Pour la consultation (c'est bien pour music, pdf, word, internet, skype, msn, mini jeux, faire ses courses, consulter sa banq) - n'esperez pas faire du vrai photoshop. Pour relire les cours c'est super, mais pour les noter ou les organiser il faut s'accrocher. Pour excel, ce sera le minimum...ca devient tres vite ingerable. Quoi qu'il en soit l'ipad n'est pas autonome!!! Il ne peut pas remplacer un ordi principal. Pour l'organiser aisement, il faut un mac principal.

-Macbook air = Pour de la production en deplacement (noter et organiser ses cours, redaction d'un mémoire ou autres gros document office, retouche photoshop avancé. Faire des super ppt, programmation genre eclipse, etc.  Par contre si vous voulez faire de l'encodage audio ou video il va falloir etre tres patient et prevoir un ventilo pour refroidir l'engin). N'esperez pas trop faire de la 3D. Par ailleurs les capacités du disque proposées ne conviendront pas aux gros consommateurs de films ni aux photographes pro ou cineastes.

-Macbook pro = pour de la production lourde meme en deplacement (montage video et encodage avec premiere, composition after effect, montage 3D, le tout sans broncher).

-Mac pro ou iMac = production lourde a domicile avec avantage un grand ecran(le 1er est plus evolutif materiellement)


----------

